
Churchill’s Canvases - prismatic
https://www.the-american-interest.com/2019/01/15/churchills-canvases/
======
equalunique
Both Churchill and Hitler were painters. I wonder if that common ground ever
was a factor in diplomatic efforts between the two of them during their era.

